
Colin O’Brady Completes Crossing of Antarctica with Final 32-Hour Push - davidstoker
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/26/sports/antarctica-race-colin-obrady.html
======
maxxxxx
Just this week I read a story about Henry Worsley who died trying the same
thing: [https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/02/12/the-white-
dark...](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/02/12/the-white-darkness).
After reading, I wonder if you have to a certain level of insanity for doing
something like this.

~~~
FPGAhacker
I don't know, but it's an interesting thought. What drives someone do to this?
I'm in awe of it. It seems to me that it has to be tied to finding meaning in
life one way or another.

I have to wonder though, how long does it take for the afterglow of such a
massive accomplishment to wear off and to start asking yourself "what now?"

~~~
avip
There's an interview with Alex Honnold where he says he was already thinking
about his next challenge _during_ the last stretch of El Capitan.

I personally can't understand these ongoing Bernoulli experiments, surely
something in these people's mind differs profoundly from mine.

~~~
weej
They do - their amygdala.

"fMRI testing at the Medical University of South Carolina tilted the scales
toward precisely that explanation — an underactive amygdala, not a negligent
mother — by confirming that Honnold’s fear circuitry really does fire with
less vigor than most."

[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/09/opinion/el-capitan-my-
el-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/09/opinion/el-capitan-my-el-
capitan.html)

------
tedunangst
What is the definition of crossing Antarctica? It seems you have start at some
point on the coast, go to the South Pole, then go to another point on the
coast. But the South Pole isn't the midpoint. Nor are the two coastal points
180 degrees apart. Like what's the smallest angle that qualifies as a
crossing? (If I hike along the France Spain border, is that hiking across
Europe?)

Not to say it's any easier, but ever since these stories started coming out
I've been wondering who decides what it means to cross the continent. Would
going from Dronning Maud Land to George V Land, a journey of double the
distance but passing north of the South Pole, count?

~~~
Stratoscope
His website has a map and discussion of the route:

[https://www.colinobrady.com/theimpossiblefirst](https://www.colinobrady.com/theimpossiblefirst)

~~~
tedunangst
That doesn't really explain the definition of crossing. If crossing a
continent invokes going from one point to another, as one might reasonably
assume, then why the detour to the South Pole? Why not simply go in a straight
line between those points?

~~~
Stratoscope
I don't understand the concern here. We're not saying Colin _didn 't_ cross
Antarctica, are we?

So it seems like a hypothetical: "If someone takes Ted's Shortcut in the
future, will that still count as crossing Antarctica?"

Maybe it will count, maybe it won't. But I'm happy to let those future people
decide.

One thing we do know... If they take the shortcut, they won't get a photo like
this:

[https://static1.squarespace.com/static/5a6191d112abd95e3292c...](https://static1.squarespace.com/static/5a6191d112abd95e3292cc73/t/5c13e862352f53687aa20caa/)

~~~
tedunangst
Why can't I simply be curious about the geographical or geometric definition
of a crossing? It seems like a straightforward question, but instead of
answering it I get six replies about the friends you make along the way.

~~~
Stratoscope
It's an interesting question, but it doesn't have an easy answer. Words and
phrases in English mean whatever you and I and everyone else agree on. And we
won't always agree: words and phrases can mean different things to different
people.

One person may define crossing Antarctica as a straight line, coast to coast,
that intercepts the South Pole.

Another may say the South Pole isn't significant with regard to the
_continent_ of Antarctica. It's the South Pole of the Earth, but it's not that
close to the geographical center of the continent. If you're really going to
cross the continent, you ought to go through that geographical center.

Someone else may ask what is a coast? Do you include the great ice shelves? Do
you have to start from the outermost edge of any ice shelf or can you start at
the edge of the (smaller) landmass instead?

Another person, perhaps Colin, may say "Talk about this all you want, but here
is where I am going. It's close to the route that previous Antarctic explorers
have taken. I'm the one putting my life on the line, and I say I'm crossing
Antarctica. But feel free to disagree with me."

------
gumby
At first I was shocked by how large a sled he dragged. I use a much smaller
sled (just a deer sled). Then I saw how smooth the terrain was at least where
the photo was taken.

Then I read that he was out for _53 days_. And of course his conditions are
far, far more grueling than I have ever faced (all in North America). So then
I was shocked at how little he had with him!

~~~
dana321
That's got to be the best place in the world, imagine the solitude, the
quietness and amazing scenery. Must have been an amazing experience.

~~~
maxxxxx
I have read Shackleton's book and also one by a member of Scott's expedition.
From that I got the sense that it's a place of wind, danger and misery. It's
not a quiet stroll after fresh snowfall.

------
davidstoker
Colin just accomplished an incredible feat of endurance! His daily Instagram
postings have been inspirational to read for the past 53 days. Other info
about his expedition:

[https://www.colinobrady.com/theimpossiblefirst](https://www.colinobrady.com/theimpossiblefirst)

[https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/12/18/sports/antarc...](https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/12/18/sports/antarctica-
race-tracker-map.html)

------
lucidstack
To those inspired by this achievement to look more into polar expeditions, I
can highly recommend Michael Palin’s “Erebus”. It’s a riveting read on the
challenges, successes, and tragedies of the British explorer ship Erebus, its
commanders, officers, and crews.

------
ignoramous
Outline for people geowalled
[http://outline.com/ezrgYS](http://outline.com/ezrgYS)

------
neaanopri
This is right out of "The Left Hand of Darkness."

------
curiousgal
Tangent.

I once met a guy who told be about a historical book of, as far as I can
remember, 2 or 3 explorers who were friends (?) and were racing to explore
Antarctica. Does anyone happen to know the name of said book? It's been my
white whale.

~~~
atiffany
Maybe it’s a book on Shackleton?

~~~
lostlogin
His own book, ‘South’, is truely epic and ranks up there as one of the best
books I’ve ever read.

------
tbassetto
Wasn’t the crossing of Antartica unsupported already done in
[http://www.travelexplorations.com/cecilie-skog-and-ryan-
wate...](http://www.travelexplorations.com/cecilie-skog-and-ryan-waters-
successfully-crossed-antarctica.4724142-18557.html)? Asking because Colin’s
website says it’s a first but I must be missing something.

~~~
npstr
You are missing that Colin did it solo.

------
tunesmith
Is it easier now because of climate change? (Not to take anything away from
the accomplishment, it might actually be harder due to how climate change
works.)

~~~
codezero
If anything I would wonder if it’s easier because they can contact the outside
world. Having a sat phone, gps, and a sympathetic ear had to help. At one
point he got a call from Elton John! Imagine the morale boost :) also, knowing
there is an escape hatch. Someone to send a rescue team etc...

~~~
paultannenbaum
It was actually Paul Simon that he got the call from. Agreed it must have been
a huge morale boost.

~~~
codezero
Doh. Thanks for the correction!

------
porpoisely
Anyone else seeing 6 nytimes articles on the frontpage? Why not just redirect
us to the nytimes at this point?

~~~
nyc111
And NYT is locked. They get so much traffic from HN but they don't let us read
it. Maybe a deal needs to be negotiated similar to FB and WSJ deal so that HN
referrers could read the article.

~~~
quickthrower2
HN is probably a drop in the ocean in terms of traffic, but it’s good quality
traffic admittedly.

